# environments resemble those of the ancestors



## Adam27

Natural Selection equips every living creature with the genes that enabled its ancestors—a literally unbroken line of them—to survive in their environments. To the extent that present environments resemble those of the ancestors, to that extent is a modern animal well equipped to survive and pass on the same genes.


----------



## Rosett

Означает «в той степени, что современные среды обитания напоминают _среды их предков...»_


----------



## Vadim K

Это обозначает "те условия, которые были у предшественников". 

Можете объяснить, почему Вас удивляет использование слова "those" в этом предложении?


----------



## Adam27

Vadim K said:


> Это обозначает "те условия, которые были у предшественников".
> 
> Можете объяснить, почему Вас удивляет использование слова "those" в этом предложении?


Почему используется не просто  "среды их предков", типа "environments of the ancestors". Я не понял на что указывает "those". Можете, пожалуйста, составить предложение используя данный стиль языка, как "those of, its of"?


----------



## pimlicodude

Adam27 said:


> Почему используется не просто  "среды их предков", типа "environments of the ancestors". Я не понял на что указывает "those". Можете, пожалуйста, составить предложение используя данный стиль языка, как "those of, its of"?


"Its of" не имеет значения. единственное будет "that of".
A fox's tail is longer than that of a cat.
A dog's legs are bigger than those of a cat.
Etc.


----------



## Kalaus

"Местоимения that / these / those используются иногда для замены предшествующего существительного, чтобы избежать повтора в предложении или в ситуации; обычно в этом случае за местоимением следуют слова в родительном падеже, поэтому перед ними ставится предлог of:

The climate here is like that of France. =  Климат здесь такой же, как во Франции.

My father's cigars are very strong. Those of your father are half as strong. = Сигары моего отца (те сигары, что курит мой отец) очень крепкие. У твоего отца сигары вдвое слабей."

(отсюда: Функции указательных местоимений)


----------



## Maroseika

Adam27 said:


> Почему используется не просто  "среды их предков", типа "environments of the ancestors".


Родобный оборот с тою же целью используется в русском:

Коэффициенты ответа в группах, принимавших препарат в указанной дозе, статистически значимо превышали таковой в группе плацебо. (таковой = коэффициент)


----------



## Adam27

Ребята, всем большое спасибо. Вы реально помогли мне.


----------



## Adam27

Maroseika said:


> Родобный оборот с тою же целью используется в русском:
> 
> Коэффициенты ответа в группах, принимавших препарат в указанной дозе, статистически значимо превышали таковой в группе плацебо. (таковой = коэффициент)


Спасибо вам. Ваш ответ с эквивалентом из русского языка очень помог мне понять данный оборот.


----------



## Adam27

Kalaus said:


> Kalaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Местоимения that / these / those используются иногда для замены предшествующего существительного, чтобы избежать повтора в предложении или в ситуации; обычно в этом случае за местоимением следуют слова в родительном падеже, поэтому перед ними ставится предлог of:
> 
> The climate here is like that of France. =  Климат здесь такой же, как во Франции.
> 
> My father's cigars are very strong. Those of your father are half as strong. = Сигары моего отца (те сигары, что курит мой отец) очень крепкие. У твоего отца сигары вдвое слабей."
> 
> (отсюда: Функции указательных местоимений)
> 
> 
> 
> И вас благодарю за ваш содержательный ответ, сэр. Объяснение, сопровождаемое примерами, — это как раз то, что нужно для понимания механизма языка.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adam27

pimlicodude said:


> "Its of" не имеет значения. единственное будет "that of".
> A fox's tail is longer than that of a cat.
> A dog's legs are bigger than those of a cat.
> Etc.


Понял. Классные примеры. Спасибо вам.


----------



## pimlicodude

Adam27 said:


> Понял. Классные примеры. Спасибо вам.


But how do you put "A fox's tail is longer than that of a cat." into Russian? Just delete the "that"? хвост лисы длиннее чем у кота???? I feel that this is not right, but don't know what is right.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> хвост лисы длиннее, чем у кота???? I feel that this is not right, but don't know what is right


Exactly, it’s «Хвост лисы длиннее, чем у кота».
Но здесь добавлен предлог «у», без которого фраза теряет свою грамматическую целостность.


----------



## pimlicodude

I want to add that this "that of" thing is beloved of copyeditors in England who often insist on "tightening up the language",whereas colloquial English often admits a certain laxity. If you were to say "inflation in Britain is higher than China", this would be accepted in conversation and entirely unremarkable. But logically you shouldn't compare "inflation in Britain" with "China", bur rather with "inflation in China". And so your manuscript comes back from a copyeditor amended to say "inflation in Britain is higher than IN China", and "the death rate in India is higher than China" or "the death rate in India is higher than in China" comes back from copyedit as "the death rate in India is higher than THAT in China". The "that of" and "those of" forms are канцеляризмы. A lot of linguistic disputes surround attempts by grammarians to bring English grammar into line with Latin (i.e. with that of Latin!), once seen in England as the quintessentially precise and perfect language.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> "inflation in Britain is higher than China"


“Inflation in Britain is higher than _in_ China.”
This makes more sense if translated to Russian literally.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> “Inflation in Britain is higher than _in_ China.”
> This makes more sense if translated to Russian literally.


Here's a World Bank PDF  https://www.cepal.org/sites/default/files/pr/files/justinlin_lac-growth_0.pdf 
It says there: "The industrial upgrading in China may cause LAC (=Latin American and Caribbean) countries *whose per capita income is higher than China* to face an increasing competitive pressure on their manufacturing sector". This is either poorly copyedited -- or just colloquial English.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> LAC (=Latin American and Caribbean) countries *whose per capita income is higher than China*


There’s no “in” in the first part, but if you turn this phrase around, then it will make sense in Russian translation entirely:
“Per capital income in LAC countries is higher than in China.”
«Доход на человека в странах ЛАК выше, чем в Китае.»
Но если редактор требует от вас _that of_, то тогда русский перевод принимает избыточный канцелярский оборот:
“Per capital income in LAC countries is higher than _that of/in_ China.”
«Доход на человека в странах ЛАК выше, чем _таковой_ в Китае.»


----------

